# Maitland X Factor! WOW



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

couple of pictures


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1922920


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking good buddy!!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> I received my X Factor on Wed of last week. It was on my door step thanks to the delivery man when I got home at 8PM. I unwrappd it immediately and put a rest and plunger on it, and crudely set it up. Thursday I took it to the shop and shot it out to 20 yards indoors, and then shot it through the chrono. After that I noiced that the timing for my 3 under was off. So at a friends house that evening we put it on his press and adjusted the control cable to get the timing right. Shot a few shots and it was almost dark. Friday I left for our State Safari championship, it was high winds (40+) and downpour. So shot indoors learning my gaps from 4 yards out to 20. Now this tourney we shoot from 4 to 101... LOL So Saturday morning I shot out to 50 yards trying to learn my gaps in a half hour.. LOL Spent Sat on the course learning my gaps on the fly during the tournament as well as I could. Score wasn't good but bow shot great. Sunday with more confidenece in my gaps (Still not positive of them) I shot extremely well overcame a 57 point defict and won the State tourney. I still need to groom the gaps, and have work to do before Redding, but this bow is SWEET! My scoring pace on Sunday if I had shot like that on Saturay would hae brokn the STate record by over 30 points that has stood for many years. I can tell you one thing... I really really like this bow. If you get a chance to try one, you will love the way it hols... draw cycle is smooth and this thing holds like a rock!


This really pisses me off! You're coming to redding with training wheels?:teeth: I wouldn't do that if I were you. It's bad enough to get beat by a dinosaur shooting a recurve but when you bring it with a compound it will really be embarrassing. Man up, Ren.:shade:


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Ben... we shall see there big guy. I know I can hang wth the big dogs wth the recurve  ... figure I'd give you and Alan a break and shoot the wheels... you know give ya a fair chance. Take deep breaths Ben... LOL Who is the dino anyway... LOL


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

rsarns said:


> Ben... we shall see there big guy. I know I can hang wth the big dogs wth the recurve  ... figure I'd give you and Alan a break and shoot the wheels... you know give ya a fair chance. Take deep breaths Ben... LOL Who is the dino anyway... LOL


Heh, Heh, I figured that would get you fired up.:teeth: Breathing is normal, finally got a chance to match arrows to my bow, now I need all of the three weeks until Redding to get my gaps ingrained. The team event is going to be a lot of fun. Talked to Tom Daley about trying to get Redding to let the barebow types have their own pro- am team event on thursday so the freestylers won't be pissed off if they happen to draw one of us. He is going to approach them with that idea. Were you able to talk any of the NW boys into coming? Tell them they can team up with each other and bring down stacked teams if they are that insecure in their abilities.:mg: I watched the movie about my life again last night, "The Natural", I just wish they had gotten someone better looking to play me.:shade:


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

not sure but think Bob Linette is going, and K Mccubins and Shane. The others are saving their time off to go to Grass Valley and Eugene .....


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Is The Natural that movie about the hairdresser who works in the beauty salon?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Gapmaster said:


> Is The Natural that movie about the hairdtesser who works in the beauty salon?


Even if it is, what's your point?:teeth:


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Just tryin to put the puzzle together and I'm having no success at it??


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Gapmaster said:


> Just tryin to put the puzzle together and I'm having no success at it??


Good, then i'm succeeding.:shade:


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

I just can't imagine you carrying a blow dryer and curling iron in your quiver. Ha ha 

Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong movie. LOL. I don't go to the movies much.   I'll look it up.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I could use a change of color and can you do something about the bald spot in the back. It dosen't bother me but some are starting to complain about the shine in their eyes at full draw. 

P.S. my gaps are ingrained
Gary


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> I could use a change of color and can you do something about the bald spot in the back. It dosen't bother me but some are starting to complain about the shine in their eyes at full draw.
> 
> P.S. my gaps are ingrained
> Gary


Mine were ingrained yesterday but I've already forgot them today! Getting old is a real pain.:teeth:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It's almost time, hope you guys save some of those jokes for the shoot, but I am sure you will get new material at Redding.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

archer_nm said:


> It's almost time, hope you guys save some of those jokes for the shoot, but I am sure you will get new material at Redding.


Don't show up at Redding all serious all serious and with your game face on. These are fun times.:teeth:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

After my heart issue I am the last person to be serious, but like you any jokes I have heard I can't remember the punch line.


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ren what rest are you using? 

Tim


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Shibuya ZT


----------

